# A touching photo



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 27, 2021)

Is that Real or photo shopped?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Is that Real or photo shopped?


I don't know, anymore than I don't know about any other particular photo in the forum. I hope it's real. Or maybe I don't.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Is that Real or photo shopped?


 I forgot about this-posted on the Facebook page under the photo

*Photographer Anil Prabhakar captured the moment in which an Orangutan, Borneo’s critically endangered ape, stretched out his/her hand to help a man out of mud.
When the photographer uploaded the photo he wrote:
"At a time when the concept of humanity is dying in humans, animals lead us to the principles of humanity ..."





: @anil_t_prabhakar*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 27, 2021)

Many humans wouldn't be as helpful.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 27, 2021)

actually, I think I remember seeing this on my Facebook feed awhile back.  the caption read that the man was a warden and had bonded with the man when the orangutan was a young orphan.

a google image search might help resolve it?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

I believe it originally came from boredpanda


----------



## Pepper (Sep 27, 2021)

Beautiful, beautiful pic, thank you rose.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Beautiful, beautiful pic, thank you rose.


You're very welcome!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I forgot about this-posted on the Facebook page under the photo
> 
> *Photographer Anil Prabhakar captured the moment in which an Orangutan, Borneo’s critically endangered ape, stretched out his/her hand to help a man out of mud.
> When the photographer uploaded the photo he wrote:
> ...


Wow, that is powerful.


----------



## Lee (Sep 27, 2021)

Just warms the heart


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 27, 2021)

Actually the ape is telling the man to give him his phone back.


----------



## feywon (Sep 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Is that Real or photo shopped?


I'm on my  Kindle or i'd do a Google image search, sometimes you can get the info that way.

I've seen it in several places and never questioned authenticity because i have seen animals do amazing things for humans.


----------

